# HF 20% Coupon - good until eternity



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been using this HF coupon for quite some time. Every time I go to HF I take a copy along with me. There is no expiration date on it. HF takes photocopies of their coupons. Plus, I print mine in black and white to save on color ink. You may want to save a copy of it in your files. If they have trouble scanning the coupon, just tell them to enter the code number manually. 

Also, if you aren't on the HF email list, you are really missing out on some good deals.  Just go to their website and enter your email addy.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yeah, one more thing.  This HF coupon is good for anybody in IAP to use ... except for Weasel Bill.  []


----------



## Dario (Jan 31, 2007)

Al,

I have that coupon and have some in my car too.  After a while I stopped using it...was afraid I am "abusing" it (just my conscience).  

No?


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

No.  There is no expiration date on it.  I even pointed it out to the manager of my HF.  He said, "Hey, Al ... use it as often as you like." 
I don't know about your HF manager ... but mine is always helpful and friendly.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the coupon Al.

Mike


----------



## TBone (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> [br
> Also, if you aren't on the HF email list, you are really missing out on some good deals.  Just go to their website and enter your email addy.



Do these come in the sale email?  I've signed up several times and have not received a single coupon.  [!]
But I will save this one, thanks.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Al.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 31, 2007)

Al,
Cool, thank you.
Rob


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



The flyers that HF sends in the mail will sometimes have a 15% coupon off any item. But, those coupons are becoming less frequent IMHO. I found this 20% coupon thru a google search. I get an email from HF at least once a week with special deal coupons. PM me your email addy and I will forward the latest one to you.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Al, good to have.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet!  Thanks Al.  I've seen the 15% coupons every so often but this is the first 20% and NO Expiration!  Cool! [8D]


----------



## CaptG (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you Al.  I get to HF more than the wife thinks I should.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 1, 2007)

Al,
It says good for one item (at a time).  Do you get 20 off everything, or just one item?


----------



## DocStram (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Al,
> It says good for one item (at a time).  Do you get 20 off everything, or just one item?


Hey Ed ..... it's for one item.   When they ring up all of your things, their system will automactically deduct the 20% from the most expensive item. Just make certain to have the coupon filled out. 

I don't know what your HF is like but the people running the Macon HF are great.  Yesterday I went to buy something and realized the store price was $8 more than the web price. I told the manager and he said no problem.  He deducted the $8 manually on the register.  He didn't even make me print out a copy of the web price.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Al, gave to Mr. Becca L.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 1, 2007)

That's what I figured, Al.

Don't feel bad about using the coupon.  They hope you will buy 8 items or more and they will "make out fine" on the other items.

Go for it!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Al, this coupon is almost like winning a prize, isn't it? []


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks!!!!   []


----------



## guts (Feb 2, 2007)

I used one today in Fort Worth and it worked,they have a good sale coming up the first of next month,you can get the 6" digital caliper for $5.99,70% off.thank Al.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 2, 2007)

William ... you're right, it's almost like winning a prize.  I should have donated the coupon as one of the prizes for the Ugly Pen Contest!

It's great to see so many people using it.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Al, It says NON-Transferable on the coupon????[]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Al, It says NON-Transferable on the coupon????[]


I know .... but, they still take it.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2007)

Tried the coupon yesterday...it won't take on my local HF and I had to pay full price on a couple of magnetic lighting fixture with articulated arm (adjustable) for the lathe [].  Good thing is that it only cost $9.99 each and still a good bargain.

Glad it works for others though.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Tried the coupon yesterday...it won't take on my local HF and I had to pay full price on a couple of magnetic lighting fixture with articulated arm (adjustable) for the lathe [].  Good thing is that it only cost $9.99 each and still a good bargain.
> 
> Glad it works for others though.



Uh oh.  Dario ... did they try to enter the code number on the coupon manually???  I just used it on Thursday.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2007)

Al,

I did ask them to manually enter it and they said it still won't take.  Did they really?  I am not sure.


----------



## kmab (Feb 3, 2007)

Dario

Which HF did you go to?  There are two in SATX now.  The new one is on Walzem Rd on the NE side.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2007)

I went to Walzem...it is about a mile (or 2) from me.

BTW, WELCOME!!!  Are you at San Antonio?


----------



## guts (Feb 3, 2007)

Dario,they scanned mine first yesterday and it did'nt work, then they started pushing the buttons and it worked,this time, next time might be different but i'll try again,Splinter if you read this you got any idea?


----------



## DocStram (Feb 3, 2007)

They always try to scan it first .... then they enter the numbers manually.  

But, I'm telling ya .... I must have THE best HF manager and employees in all of Harbor Frieghtdom.  Last month, they took the rubber mounts off the bottom of their display BA just so I would a set. Even though I bought mine over a year ago .... and after telling them that my ummmm "brother" accidentally threw them away.


----------



## les-smith (Feb 10, 2007)

It doesn't work at my Harbour Freight. They scanned it first, no go.  They put it in manually, no go.  The manager came up and said: "Hum, it doesn't have an expiration date.  He put it in manually, no go.  They gave me the discount, but I won't be trying them again.  I was buying a cheapie electric tube cutter so it wouldn't have been a big deal.  Just kind of embarrassing.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />It doesn't work at my Harbour Freight. They scanned it first, no go.  They put it in manually, no go.  The manager came up and said: "Hum, it doesn't have an expiration date.  He put it in manually, no go.  They gave me the discount, but I won't be trying them again.  I was buying a cheapie electric tube cutter so it wouldn't have been a big deal.  Just kind of embarrassing.



Whoaaaaa sorry Les.  I just figured that since mine always takes it .... so would the other HFs.  I know I keep saying this, but ... the manager and employees at my HF always go out of their way to help customers. It's not quite like the Starbucks employees singing, "Put on a Happy Face" but pretty close to it.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got the discount this morning.  Scanning didn't work but they just overrode the system.

Also picked up digital calipers which were on sale on the web and took in my print out to get the price adjustment.


----------



## les-smith (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey DocStram, Nothing to be sorry about your just trying to help people out.  I'll might try it again later.  Harbour Freight has always done good by me and I like shopping at their store.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 11, 2007)

Tried mine for the first time yesterday.  It would not scan.   The manager asked if I got the coupon off the internet, and when I said yes he told the clerk to enter the discount manually and for me to have a nice day.  Great store.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Doc mentioned this; but it may have escaped some.  Down load a copy of this coupon to your own computer for future use.  Four months from now it may not be easy to find it on IAP!!


----------



## DocStram (Feb 18, 2007)

When you use the HF coupon ... don't get anxious when they try to scan it.  I've never had it scan correctly. "Suggest" to them that they enter the code manually. Then it should work. It's interesting to hear that I'm not the only one who has an HF with a "customer friendly" manager and employees. 
Don't forget, the local HFs will also honor sale prices for the HF On-line Store. Just print out a copy of the HF Website Store price and take it with you. They have pcs in the local HF stores but most do not have an internet connection.


----------



## wade (Feb 19, 2007)

I used this on Saturday, and scanning and entering manually didn't work, but the manager overrode it and I got the discount.  I bought 2 new toys, a chainsaw sharpener (neeed it for my chainsaw mill) and a wood hauler (20" bicycle tires, goes over anything).

Love that store,
Wade


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Folks
Im glad that this cupon has worked for most of you , however some HFT stores will not accept them because of the lack of expiration date and the fact they won't scan ..The store that I work at will not accept them..There are a lot of bogus coupons out there and many managers are afraid that this is another one..(someone brought one in the other day that was 50% of your entire purchase)So all I can tell you is if your store takes them..go for it..
Also..Keep an eye on the clearance items..many go below cost and be sure to sign up for there internet coupons,,many items are cheaper then I can get with my employee discount..
Just a thought..If you want 20% off all the time for you and your family you could get a part time job there....just kidding
some weeks I bring home more tools then pay checks[][]
what could be better then spending all day in a tool store

thanks for supporting HFT and its good to hear that most of you are being taken care of


----------

